# deworming



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I saw some foamy/watery stool in the chicken run today that upon closer examination had a single long skinny wiggly white worm. Any thoughts as to what type of worm? Any suggestions on a dewormer to use? Thank you! ~Tina


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Wazine 17......


----------

